# Is there a place to give ideas directly to nintendo?



## Leonn (May 2, 2013)

(points to title)


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2013)

"Nintendo has some of the most devoted, enthusiastic fans of any game developer. Each week, we receive hundreds of questions and suggestions about our games and systems. While we would love to use ideas from fans to develop actual products, due to the volume of requests we receive and the resources it would take to process them, we do not accept unsolicited game or product ideas. As a company committed to being on the leading edge of game and hardware development, though, you can be sure that we are constantly at work developing new and exciting product and game ideas.

If you are an avid gamer who's interested in a career in video game design, but maybe you lack some of the programming experience, the DigiPen Institute of Technology might be a great place to start. The DigiPen program is an accredited, college-level program that teaches its students how to program and design for today's demanding video game applications. For more details on DigiPen's curriculum, please visit www.digipen.edu.

Please note: If you represent an established video game developer looking for information on getting your products licensed by Nintendo, please email us for assistance, by clicking here."


----------



## Leonn (May 2, 2013)

Ty, not what i ment, but answers my question, ty


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2013)

Nintendo doesn't accept suggestions. Most game companies don't. Nintendo knows that whatever they shovel out, their fans will buy. They have been listening lately, though. For example, we've gotten Xenoblade and Pandora's Tower. That's about it, though.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 2, 2013)

Basically what Bacon Boy said. Nintendo does not take suggestions from their fans.


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

I am amused that your avatar is pointing at the title.

What was your suggestion?


----------



## Anna (May 2, 2013)

I wrote to Nintendo once after Wild World game out giving them suggestions for the next installment but they just wrote back saying they couldn't accept ideas but they did send me some demo games


----------



## Leonn (May 2, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Basically what Bacon Boy said. Nintendo does not take suggestions from their fans.


 I know, thus why i said ,"Ty, not what i ment, but answers my question, ty" not what i meant because i didn't want a college advertisement, but it answered my question, and i was gonna suggest some multiplayer options for animal crossing new leaf that could probably be implemented through a DLC


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

What options? I'm curious, please tell.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2013)

I wasn't giving you an advertisement. That was from their FAQ on their website. If you have questions about Nintendo, I would suggest actually checking out their site.


----------



## Leonn (May 2, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I wasn't giving you an advertisement. That was from their FAQ on their website. If you have questions about Nintendo, I would suggest actually checking out their site.



No need to get defensive, wasn't bashing you for it, and i didn't see it on their site.


And my suggestion would have been to add games like chess, checkers, connect 4,arm wrestling(rapidly pressing "a"), etc, that way the game would have good multiplayer functions.


----------

